
Ask HN: How do you find time? - payamb
I&#x27;m a on 9-5 job , 9:30 to 6 to be accurate! and I&#x27;ve been trying hard to work on my side projects, I&#x27;m really ambitious about them and i try to , at least , do a bit of work everyday.<p>In the mean time, I really like to learn and play with some new stuff, Improve my skills and actually feel I&#x27;m getting a better programmer. But obviously the side project I&#x27;m working on is a priority for me now.<p>But its frustrating , I don&#x27;t have enough energy, when i get home, at best i can do 1 hour or so, which is a progress toward my goals, but very slow.<p>How do you find time to work on your ideas or side projects ? How you manage your time to learn new stuff ?
======
sharemywin
I outsource the parts I don't want to work on.

~~~
payamb
do you use any freelancing platform ? or do you do it locally ? For example
for the front end ( design + responsive ), where i lack the skills and its the
most time consuming part for me, it can be tricky to find right person for the
job.

~~~
sharemywin
Right now I'm just testing out conversions. Seems to be going ok. I'm kind of
a just good enough type. so, I'm focused on marketing to desktop users first.
I have a response site but it's pretty simple. 1. bought responsive landing
page for $13 with a button to click and google ads/analytics to test whether
there is some demand. plus a wufoo form as the second page to collect leads.

